# How much on average is an X-ray?



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

How much would I be looking at for cost of an X-ray for gus? 

It's at rspca if that makes a difference

Thank you!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Little-moomin said:


> How much would I be looking at for cost of an X-ray for gus?
> 
> It's at rspca if that makes a difference
> 
> Thank you!


I can't help you on the cost of an Xray but I would just phone the RSPCA and ask it could be different depending on where you go. XXX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Best to ask the RSPCA as prices can vary between practices,also it will depend on whether sedation or anaesthetic is used


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rhubarb had to have xrays for her ear and it cost around £80 for one and £55 for a second. But that doesn't include the cost of sedation which was on top.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

You'd really need to ring the practice doing it and ask

Costs vary hugely even between practices in the same town (eg I paid £215 for my dog to be spayed & my pal paid £380 at a different vets - dogs were the same weight :yikes so there's really no way any of us can give an accurate cost


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Roman's X-ray on his tail was £46 but they didn't need to sedate him so you may need to pay extra for that. 

Seb had X-rays and a scan when he stayed in the vets for 3 days but I no longer have the paper work with the break down of costs. 

The costs vary between vets and different areas and being an RSPCA vet not sure if their costs are different.


----------

